
Using Faker to make your Python tests awesome - codeadict
http://dairon.org/2018/02/25/using-faker-to-make-your-python-tests-awesome.html
======
codeadict
Posted this on my blog today. Hopefully can be useful to anyone and pardon any
typo, English is not my mother tongue.

